# Clamps, clamps and more clamps



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

So I purchased 4- 1/2" pipe clamps that don't require threaded pipe from Cripe Distributing. Total cost with shipping, minus the pipe was $38 for all 4.. On Amazon they're $15.49 each, but a little over $6 through Cripe..
cripedistributing.com. I ordered 2 days ago and they arrived today.. I have nothing to complain about today..
Now I probably ought to go get some 1/2 inch pipe..


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most woodworkers will say "you can never have enough clamps" - just like the gals say "you can never have enough shoes"! Consider using black pipe, in different lengths - say 2 foot, 3 foot, 4 foot, 6 foot, etc. with the ends of the black pipe threaded to use pipe couplers to make up "special" lengths. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I know a lot of followers think Harbor Freight is a bad word, but I've purchased several of their pistol grip clamps for light assembly and they work great. They also come in variable lengths. 
Lightweight, quick and inexpensive when on sale.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> I know a lot of followers think Harbor Freight is a bad word, but I've purchased several of their pistol grip clamps for light assembly and they work great. They also come in variable lengths.
> Lightweight, quick and inexpensive when on sale.


I got in a YouTube comment argument over hf clamps..the guy swore that the very same clamps I built my workbench with are the worse clamps on the market. I have a 200 pound workbench to prove him wrong, but apparently my bench will fall apart any day now because of those terrible hf clamps. Their sash clamps are fine once you beef them up just a tad.. 
Still like these pipe clamp prices .. i just got 2 1 10 foot sections of gas pipe ..I'm figuring 4 3 Ft sections and 2 4 foot.. That should hold me till the gas pipe fairy comes back to my house..


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, we got clamps...


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't have that many, but I'm getting there... I started with just 2.. Actually less than 1 once upon a time.. I'm closing in on 35.. 32 I think..not sure..
I wonder if there is such a thing as a recognized clamp collectors society..

Ehh..looking on google apparently not.. Anyone want to join the Fraternal Order of Clamp Collectors International? heh..


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

allpurpose said:


> Still like these pipe clamp prices .. i just got 2 1 10 foot sections of gas pipe ..I'm figuring 4 3 Ft sections and 2 4 foot.. That should hold me till the gas pipe fairy comes back to my house..


If you don't have them already, make a couple of 6 ft bar clamps also for your collection.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Ya, we got clamps...



Yea! That's what I'm talking about! :thumbsup:


----------



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

You can never have too many clamps


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

One of these days I suppose if I ever clear the floor in my shop the way it should be I'll make a rolling clamp rack. On the other hand, my shop isn't that big where walking 5 feet is absurdly difficult..


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I still feel "clamp poor", at times....


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Browsing thru HF today while swapping out a previous purchase (long story), grabbed 2 each of these clamps:

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html

Look and work as good as the Irwin 6" which are $6 each at Lowes, which Irwin calls a 2" clamp.


http://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-QUICK-GRIP-2-in-Clamp/1000116543


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Alchymist said:


> Browsing thru HF today while swapping out a previous purchase (long story), grabbed 2 each of these clamps:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html
> 
> ...


I have about 10 of the 6 inchers and 4 of the 12 inchers. Never had any problems with them. Actually, the hand grips work great.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> If you don't have them already, make a couple of 6 ft bar clamps also for your collection.


One of the neat things about bar clamps is that you do not have to have 6 ft sections of pipe lying. You can join 2 3 ft sections to get the 6 ft whenever needed.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> One of the neat things about bar clamps is that you do not have to have 6 ft sections of pipe lying. You can join 2 3 ft sections to get the 6 ft whenever needed.
> 
> George


 +1 What George said.

I use electrical conduit couplings because they are not as thick as regular pipe couplings.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Darn..I'm using regular pipe couplings.. My life is just a regular heck..


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

I have clamp envy...

Have a total of five clamps to my name. 4 of the 18 inch HF clamps like Alchymist above me has and one of those wooden clamps with the 2 screws running through it. I actually really like that one, it has made a decent makeshift vise since I dont yet have one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Rodrat said:


> I have clamp envy...
> 
> Have a total of five clamps to my name. 4 of the 18 inch HF clamps like Alchymist above me has and one of those wooden clamps with the 2 screws running through it. I actually really like that one, it has made a decent makeshift vise since I dont yet have one.


Those wooden hand screw clamps can be pretty versatile. I have modified mine to attach to my work bench using the Kreg Klamp track.

And I drilled a few holes to hold stuff.:grin:
Mike


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

That's actually really cool!


----------

